# Qmail problem

## Ragnarok0mega

allright so, i emerged an earlier version of qmail and got it set up according to this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-171499.html.  my only problem now is im trying to send an e-mail to my server from gmail, but its not working.  

```
 Technical details of permanent failure:

PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 10): 553 sorry, relaying denied from your location [ip.number.goes.here] (#5.7.1)
```

can someone give me an idea as to whats wrong? am i not setting another server up correctly? or something that needs to be set up that wasant listed in that guide?(sorry still a newbie to this)

to give an idea of what im trying to do, i just need a mailserver that i can get emails to from my webserver and then to send an e-mail to the people who submitted the form on my website (i hope that makes sense)

----------

## adelante

please show me your /etc/tcp.smtp file

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

# to update the database after changing this file, run:

# tcprules /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp.cdb /etc/tcprules.d/.tcp.qmail-smtp.tmp < /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

#------------------------------------------------------

# DESCRIPTION OF THE RULES TO REMIND ME OF HOW THIS FILE WORKS

#

# If you set 'allow', this means that our mail server will allow

# the specified IP range to make a TCP connection to our server

#

# If you set 'deny', this means that our mail server will not allow

# the specified IP range to make a TCP connection to our server

#

# If you set RELAYCLIENT="", this means that the listed IP range is 

# allowed to relay mail through our server

#

# If you dont set RELAYCLIENT="", this means that the listed IP range

# will not be able to relay mail through our server

#

# If you set RBLSMTPD="", this means that the listed IP ranges will

# not be checked against any of the RBL databases

#

# If you set RBLSMTPD="some text here", this means that an RBL lookup

# wont be performed, but the mail will be rejected with the specified

# text as a 4xx temp error message

#

# If you set RBLSMTPD="-some text here", this means that an RBL lookup

# wont be performed, but the mail will be rejected with the specified

# text as a 5xx perm error message

#

# If you do not set RBLSMTPD="" or ="some text", then an RBL lookup

# will be performed. If the lookup is successful, then RBLSMTPD will

# return your custom error message (as specified in the -r parameter

# in smtpd supervise script)

#

#-----------------------------------------------------

# HERE ARE THE RULES! :

#-----------------------------------------------------

# BYPASS OPEN RELAY CHECKING FOR THESE IPS :

#

# These IPs are ones that we have setup so that they arent RBL checked.

# We have done this because these particular servers are RBL listed,

# and for whatever reason they can't/won't fix their open relay problem,

# and we still want to be able to receive mail from them.

# 

# reminder text goes here for this entry so we know the story...

#111.111.111.111:allow,RBLSMTPD=""

# reminder text goes here for this entry so we know the story...

#222.222.222.222:allow,RBLSMTPD=""

#

#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# DONT ALLOW THESE IPS TO SEND MAIL TO US :

#

# mailXX.offermail.net connecting regularly and sending invalid

# format messages causing exit with status 256 (bare linefeed normally)

# entry added 15/12/2001

# after looking at the mail coming from these servers it was found to be spam

#216.242.75.100-116:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections from this IP have been banned."

#

# heaps of spam from replyto of *@freeamateurhotties.com dec2001

#64.228.127.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#154.20.94.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#209.151.132.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#216.18.85.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#

#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# ALLOW THESE IPS TO RELAY MAIL THROUGH OUR SERVER

#

# Local class-c's from our LAN are allowed to relay,

# and we wont bother doing any RBL checking.

#123.123.123.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

#123.111.111.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

#

# Connections from localhost are allowed to relay 

# (because the WebMail server runs on localhost),

# and obviously there is no point trying to perform an RBL check.

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

#192.168.1.0:allow,RELAYCLIENT=""

#

#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# ALLOW EVERYONE ELSE TO SEND US MAIL

#

# Everyone else can make connections to our server,

# but not allowed to relay

# RBL lookups are performed

:allow

# If you are using qmail-scanner, this line here is the correct one to use

# instead (comment out the above ':allow' line FIRST) and applies that script

# to any mail coming in that is not from a host allowed to relay. You can

# change the value of the variable to any other value you desire to use custom

# scripts for example.

#:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

# Qmail-Scanner disabled for mail from localhost, relay allowed

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue"

# Qmail-Scanner enabled (virus only) for mail from local network, relay allowed

192.168.1.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

Qmail-Scanner enabled (virus and spam) for mail from external internet, relay denied

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

----------

## wedge14

You should only have one catch all (:allow) in your file, otherwise qmail-scanner will never work.  But I don't think that's your problem.

What is in your /var/qmail/control/rcpthost file?

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

```
phantomwebdesigns

phantomwebdesigns.com
```

do i have to add in hosts that can send me mail manually? like add gmail.com for me to recieve email from a qmail account?

**edit**

nevermind, tried it and it didnt work =/

----------

## wedge14

No, you only want the domains which you recieve mail for.  I would take out phantomwebdesigns and just leave phantomwebdesigns.com.  I assume you are sending mail to someuser@phantomwebdesigns.com (had to ask)  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

hm, i still cant recieve any e-mail =/

----------

## dcfogg

If you have Optimum Online they block port 25 and all other server ports for that matter:x . Have you tried to telnet in to you server on port 25???? if you do you should get some thing like this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> remus% telnet www.arquain.com 25
> 
> Trying 140.123.14.19..
> ...

  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by dcfogg on Wed Apr 20, 2005 4:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

well, i found that i didnt have 25 routed through my router, and i did so, and then did a telnet, it said it connected, but i tried sending mail to my mailserver again and it still got an erro back in my gmail account saying that im not allowed to relay fro this location =/

**edit**

i just noticed however, i dont get the last line you showed when i telnet to my server

 *dcfogg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 220 Arquain1.Arquain.com ESMTP
> 
> 

 

**EDIT2**

i lied, i checked again and saw this 

```
220 phantomwebdesigns ESMTP Exim 4.43 Wed, 20 Apr 2005 01:40:18 -0500
```

i had tried exim before due to qmail not working...and it seems that its trying to connect to exim...hm how do i change that around?

----------

## wedge14

Ahhh, do a ps ax and look at what is running on your system.  You should have the following lines if qmail is set up properly and tcpserver is running.

```
supervise qmail-smtpd

/usr/bin/tcpserver -H -v -R -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c 40 -u 201 -g 200 0.0.0.0 smtp.......

/usr/bin/multilog t s2500000 /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd
```

You will also see lines for qmail-send but this is what you need to see if qmail is listening on port 25.

Next you need to be sure exim is not listening on port 25.  I don't know what to look for since I don't have any experience with exim but it should be fairly obvious.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

well this may be the problem then, i looked through and found two lines for tcpserver (i also found qmail-smtpd)

```
root # ps ax | grep tcpserver

13923 ?        S      0:00 tcpserver -vDRHl0 -x tcp.cdb -- 192.168.1.X 53 /usr/bin/axfrdns

24692 ?        Z      0:00 [tcpserver] <defunct>
```

hm im guessing there is something wrong with tcpserver eh?

----------

## wedge14

Yea, qmail smtpd is definitely not running.  Have you edited all of the conf-* files in /var/qmail/control then created the links in /service?  Make sure those are there then restart /etc/init.d/svscan.  If you still get the [defunct] message have a look at your logs and post what is applicable so we can look further.  

I also have no experience with axfrdns to know why it is set to start with tcpserver.  But I do know you can launch and monitor many applications with tcpserver, if you wish.  I used to launch an ftp deamon and swat years ago, but I now just use xinetd.

Qmail is not the easiest mail server to get running, but arguably the most secure once it is up.  Take a look at lifewithqmail.org for a really good explanation of qmail.

Also look here if you haven't already...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

well i restarted svscan again and i dont have the defuct message.  however im still unable to send mail to any of my accounts from an outside source.  im not sure what all i need to edit in /var/qmail/control and how to edit it to make it work correctly =/

----------

## eagle_cz

in /etc/tcp.smtp put :allow on the end of the file  [ it should be like, 1.rules for local host, 2. rules for various networks, 3. default rule]

If you are new to qmail, try to use webmin to setup it, because qmail doesnt have some files in qmail/control by default, whitch could be usefull for you.

example of my /etc/tcp.smtp

172.20. is internal network

then i allowed some external to relay, include 212.80.95.

```

172.20.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

127.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue"

212.82.92.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

```

in this setup everyone in 172.20.*.* can send email to all domains, for them is my qmail open SMTP relay.

QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl" is someting related to antivirus, ignore it if you dont have one

and please note that networks are in 

```

172.20.

```

format and not

```

172.20

```

this is often nerd mistake in configs  :Smile: 

you have also duplicit rules in your config. watch out.Last edited by eagle_cz on Thu Apr 21, 2005 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eagle_cz

ad defunc

if you stop svscan while qmail is recieving or sending email, it will not kill this process, once task is done, it can generate defunc task.

so after you stop svscan its better to make sure, that qmail is realy gone by 

ps ax |grep qmail

----------

## wedge14

Do you have the links in /service?

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   31 Jan 12 16:29 qmail-send -> /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   32 Jan 12 17:29 qmail-smtpd -> /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd
```

Without these links qmail-send and qmail-smtpd will not start when you restart svscan.

Based on the information you gave when you did a ps, these services do not appear to be running and therefore, of course you will not be able to send or recieve mail.

Read through the gentoo how-to and follow it step by step.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

yes, i have both of those.  and i can send (i just tried with webmin) i just cant recieve

----------

## wedge14

Could you do a ps ax | grep tcpserver again and see if you have something simmilar to the following line..

```
 6352 ?        S      0:13 /usr/bin/tcpserver -H -v -R -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c 40 -u 201 -g 200 0.0.0.0 smtp /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd......
```

This will show weither or not qmail-smtp is listening on port 25(smtp in the line above).

Then we can go from there...

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

```
6361 pts/0    S      0:00 /usr/bin/tcpserver -H -R -l 0 -R -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb -c 40 -u 201 -g 200 0.0.0.0 smtp /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd mail.phantomwebdesigns.com /var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw /bin/true

 6375 pts/0    S      0:00 tcpserver -vDRHl0 -x tcp.cdb -- 192.168.1.3 53 /usr/bin/axfrdns

14329 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep tcpserver

```

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

i may be wrong in this, but could there be a problem with me being behind a router? and if so how would i have to set it up thats not allready in the guide?

----------

## eagle_cz

 *Ragnarok0mega wrote:*   

> yes, i have both of those.  and i can send (i just tried with webmin) i just cant recieve

 

So you can send emails to other domains, but you can recieve your local domain ?

post qmail logs

----------

## wedge14

OK, qmail appears to be up and listening on port 25.  Hope you don't mind but I went ahead and ran a scan against mail.phantomwebdesigns.com and found only the following...

```
Port       State       Service

110/tcp    open        pop-3                   

995/tcp    open        pop3s                   

```

So it appears that the problem is not qmail but a router/firewall on your network.  You need to forward port 25 just as you have with 110.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

hm, well i actually did have port 25 forwarded, but i didnt have 110 or 995, so i tried forwarding those, and that didnt work either =/

----------

## wedge14

Well, I still can't see or telnet to port 25.  There is a good chance that if I can't do it google's mail servers can't either.  Does your internet provider filter or block the standanrd mail ports to control spam?  Can you get to an "outside" machine to test this yourself?  Based on the information you have given it still sound like you have a routing problem.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

hm , im not sure if they do block it, they dont mention anywhere about blocking port 25.  is there a way to check, and if they do is there a possible work around?

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

**EDIT**

i lied it didnt work, i just now got the return saying relay denied =/

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

anyone have any other ideas on what may be wrong? or a way to find out if it is just my ISP?

----------

## eagle_cz

 *Ragnarok0mega wrote:*   

> **EDIT**
> 
> i lied it didnt work, i just now got the return saying relay denied =/

 

Relaying deny is caused this way.

When your IP adress(YOUR.IP.:allow:RELAYCLIENT="")  is not in /etc/tcp.smtp (and in compiled version tcp.smtp.db or something like that)

and destination (RCPT to domain) domain is not in qmail/control/locals  qmail/control/rcpthosts [im no sure if this oneis mandatory] 

Then qmail will give you your error.

try telnet to SMTP and write rcpt to: postmaster , without domain ... 

```

telnet my.server.com 25

helo

mail from:myworkingemail@gmail.com

rcpt to:postmaster

data

aaaa

aaaa

.

```

try it from your PC and from server

If you wanna use qmail as mail server, you should also have Maildir in your USE flags.

If you will get some errors, post /var/log/qmail/smtp-[send/smtpd] logs ( last 15 lines are enough)

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

well...i found the problem

```
@400000004267120e2b489ac4 tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
```

 now question is which do i remove in my tcp.smtp? my 127.0.0.1 my IP to the router or the IP given by my isp? here is my current tcp.smtp

```
# to update the database after changing this file, run:

# tcprules /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp.cdb /etc/tcprules.d/.tcp.qmail-smtp.tmp < /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

#------------------------------------------------------

# DESCRIPTION OF THE RULES TO REMIND ME OF HOW THIS FILE WORKS

#

# If you set 'allow', this means that our mail server will allow

# the specified IP range to make a TCP connection to our server

#

# If you set 'deny', this means that our mail server will not allow

# the specified IP range to make a TCP connection to our server

#

# If you set RELAYCLIENT="", this means that the listed IP range is 

# allowed to relay mail through our server

#

# If you dont set RELAYCLIENT="", this means that the listed IP range

# will not be able to relay mail through our server

#

# If you set RBLSMTPD="", this means that the listed IP ranges will

# not be checked against any of the RBL databases

#

# If you set RBLSMTPD="some text here", this means that an RBL lookup

# wont be performed, but the mail will be rejected with the specified

# text as a 4xx temp error message

#

# If you set RBLSMTPD="-some text here", this means that an RBL lookup

# wont be performed, but the mail will be rejected with the specified

# text as a 5xx perm error message

#

# If you do not set RBLSMTPD="" or ="some text", then an RBL lookup

# will be performed. If the lookup is successful, then RBLSMTPD will

# return your custom error message (as specified in the -r parameter

# in smtpd supervise script)

#

#-----------------------------------------------------

# HERE ARE THE RULES! :

#-----------------------------------------------------

# BYPASS OPEN RELAY CHECKING FOR THESE IPS :

#

# These IPs are ones that we have setup so that they arent RBL checked.

# We have done this because these particular servers are RBL listed,

# and for whatever reason they can't/won't fix their open relay problem,

# and we still want to be able to receive mail from them.

# 

# reminder text goes here for this entry so we know the story...

#111.111.111.111:allow,RBLSMTPD=""

# reminder text goes here for this entry so we know the story...

#222.222.222.222:allow,RBLSMTPD=""

#

#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# DONT ALLOW THESE IPS TO SEND MAIL TO US :

#

# mailXX.offermail.net connecting regularly and sending invalid

# format messages causing exit with status 256 (bare linefeed normally)

# entry added 15/12/2001

# after looking at the mail coming from these servers it was found to be spam

#216.242.75.100-116:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections from this IP have been banned."

#

# heaps of spam from replyto of *@freeamateurhotties.com dec2001

#64.228.127.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#154.20.94.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#209.151.132.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#216.18.85.:allow,RBLSMTPD="-Connections refused due to spam from freeamateurhotties.com"

#

#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# ALLOW THESE IPS TO RELAY MAIL THROUGH OUR SERVER

#

# Local class-c's from our LAN are allowed to relay,

# and we wont bother doing any RBL checking.

#123.123.123.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

#123.111.111.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

#

# Connections from localhost are allowed to relay 

# (because the WebMail server runs on localhost),

# and obviously there is no point trying to perform an RBL check.

#127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

#

#-----------------------------------------------------------------

# ALLOW EVERYONE ELSE TO SEND US MAIL

#

# Everyone else can make connections to our server,

# but not allowed to relay

# RBL lookups are performed

:allow

# If you are using qmail-scanner, this line here is the correct one to use

# instead (comment out the above ':allow' line FIRST) and applies that script

# to any mail coming in that is not from a host allowed to relay. You can

# change the value of the variable to any other value you desire to use custom

# scripts for example.

#:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

# Qmail-Scanner disabled for mail from localhost, relay allowed

127.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue"

# Qmail-Scanner enabled (virus only) for mail from local network, relay allowed

192.168.1.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

12.215.103.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

#Qmail-Scanner enabled (virus and spam) for mail from external internet, relay denied

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

192.168.1.3:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

```

----------

## wedge14

You didn't read my earlier post about having only one catch all ":allow" in your tcp.smtp file.  Also it should be the last line in your file with nothing below it.  If your using qmail scanner I would leave the following lines...

```
127.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue"

192.168.1.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue" 

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"
```

And that's all assuming your machine is on an internal subnet of 192.168.1.x. This will allow mail and set RELAYCLIENT for anyone sending an email from Localhost or your internal network. The last :allow will let anyone send you mail but will not set RELAYCLIENT.  Next run...

```
tcprules /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb /etc/.tcp.smtp.tmp < /etc/tcp.smtp
```

to update the database.

Next, since you have decided to use Qmail-Scanner, have you checked to be sure that is running propperly?  Look at /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-queue.log to see what's happening.  You notice I set QMAILQUEUE to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue rather than /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl.  If you are running an "up-to-date" system you will need to use the Cwrapper rather than the perl script to launch qmail-scanner to set the permissions propperly.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

ah really sorry about that, i must have misread your first post  :Smile:  i did what you said and its still failing. heres the last lines in /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/current

```
@40000000426734530a1fc624 tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used

@40000000426734540ba4cbfc tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used

@40000000426891f515db67d4 SERVICE(smtp), QMAILDUID(201), NOFILESGID(200) or QMAILLUID() is unset in ./run

@40000000426891f515db738c LOG_OPTS: 

@40000000426891f515db7774 LOG_DEST: 

@40000000426891f515db7b5c Error in logging setup!

@40000000426891f515db7b5c No CDB file found ()

@40000000426891f515db7f44 Some error detected in smtp, sleeping for 90 seconds for safety

```

 i also noticed my tcpserver is listening on 0.0.0.0 if i rememebr correctly that caused problems.  i had tried unrealircd before and found that it would not bind to any port, claiming that they were either allready in use or unusable, even when using 0.0.0.0.0 or my network ip, my 127.0.0.1 ip  or my actual ISP provided IP. i thought maybe it was just a bug in unrealircd but maybe theres something going on with my system thats clogging up all the IP's?

----------

## wedge14

Yikes, try this, can you post the output of the following?

```
netstat -ltp
```

Let's see what is using the ports qmail needs.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

```
# netstat -ltp

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 phantomwebdesigns:mysql *:*                     LISTEN      7694/mysqld         

tcp        0      0 *:pop-3                 *:*                     LISTEN      8942/couriertcpd    

tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      8876/couriertcpd    

tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN      13977/perl          

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      7743/apache2        

tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:domain      *:*                     LISTEN      29425/tcpserver     

tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      29445/tcpserver     
```

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

hm can anyone tell me what they think may be going on with that? =/

----------

## easykill169

I'm not familiar with the gentoo qmail setup, but on the freebsd setup you must do a `qmailctl cdb` after editing tcp.smtp and restart qmail.

A `qmailctl stat` should show the qmail processes and each should have the same uptime if everything is up and running error-free.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

qmailctl isnt a useable command but i tried using qmail-control (since in trying tab completeion for qmail it showed that) and when trying using qmail-control status it says not started so i tried qmail-control start and it gives me a ton of lines saying:

```
 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Could not get dependency info for "qmail-control"!

 * Please run:

 *   # /sbin/depscan.sh

 * to try and fix this.

 * Starting qmail mta ......

svc: warning: unable to chdir to /service/qmail-qmqpd: file does not exist

svc: warning: unable to chdir to /service/qmail-qmtpd: file does not exi  [ ok ]

 * Starting qmail mta logging ......

svc: warning: unable to chdir to /service/qmail-qmqpd/log: file does not exist

svc: warning: unable to chdir to /service/qmail-qmtpd/log: file does not  [ ok ]
```

 i tried what it says and still get the same thing.  im not sure how much bearing this has, on anything.  can someone PLEASE give me an idea as to how to get qmail to recieve mail?  :Sad: 

----------

## sarge

Hey man, please shut down your Exim daemon first, then your qmail-smtp will work fine  :Smile: 

And make sure your /service contains links to qmail-smtpd, qmail-pop3d and qmail-send only, forget qmail-qmtpd and qmail-qmqpd.

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

i wish it were that easy =/ i actually had done an emerge -C exim before all this and the daemon has been down the entire time, and its still a no go  :Sad: 

----------

## Ragnarok0mega

meh, allright guys, im getting to the point of where should i just give up and try a different mta? it seems like the problem lies in it trying to bind to an IP that apparently is allready in use but i dont know how to find out what else is bound to it and/or blocking it.  what do you guys think?  is this a mission impossible?

----------

## mipko

Maybe this can help,

I have installed qmail and set tcp rules

192.168.0.:allow,RELAYCLIENT=""

but I couldn't send any email - I awas getting "553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)"

I had to define enviroment variable RELAYCLIENT manually

# RELAYCLIENT=

# export RELAYCLIENT

and after that qmail works like a charm

weird

regards,

Mipko

----------

## honeymak

em........try to find it in /etc/tcprules.d/

 :Shocked: 

----------

## manzanares

 *mipko wrote:*   

> I awas getting "553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)"
> 
> I had to define enviroment variable RELAYCLIENT manually
> 
> # RELAYCLIENT=
> ...

 

Mipko,

I have exactly the same problem. Could you be more specific how you defined the valriables manually....?

Never done it myself (not much experience   :Embarassed:  )...hence, my request.

Thank you. Manzanares.

----------

